# What makes an I&D Complicated?



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 11, 2010)

10060  I&D

10061  I&D Complicated.

What makes it complicated?


----------



## LACEY13 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is what makes a I&D complicated


The lesion of foreign body is larger than 2.0 cm
the lesion requires packing or insertion of a drain
the lesions will require re-draining or insertion of a drain
the lesion will require re-draining during the global 10 post op period

hope this helps


----------

